# Federal Agents Raid Vitamin Company IDS



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Federal Agents Raid Vitamin Company IDS OVIEDO, Fla. — Federal agents raided a vitamin supplement company Wednesday. Agents raided I.D.S. Sports office on Alafaya Trail in Oviedo, but it is not clear why. U-haul trucks were used by law enforcement officers to load up with items from the office. Officers say the items are evidence [...]

*Read More...*


----------

